# article: Networks of self-driving trucks are becoming a reality in the US



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/7/1/21308539/self-driving-autonomous-trucks-ups-freight-network


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Of course

Too much money in OTR trucking. 

Paying 60-80k a year for a pathetic human to sit behind a wheel for ONLY 12 hours a day? 🤣 

and they expect days off AND sick leave/vacation? 🤣

Consider that OTR CDL drivers are both paid the most of ANY kind of "driver" and also have the easiest job to automate.

All they do is drive in a straight line at exactly the same speed all the time down the interstate for hundreds of miles.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_"The company plans to keep drivers behind the self-driving wheel just in case something goes awry.'_

Next! .....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> _"The company plans to keep drivers behind the self-driving wheel just in case something goes awry.'_
> 
> Next! .....


Like UBER IN ARIZONA !?!?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I could see a truck in the front guarded by a human with multiple 18 wheelers behind it. 
Since trucks can weigh up to 80klbs,fully autonomous on the roads will be a problem .
It just like a airplane , planes are pretty much autonomous, but they still have pilots.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/7/1/21308539/self-driving-autonomous-trucks-ups-freight-network


Too Simple is a dumb company name because driving isn't simple.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

This is a disaster. Will need to be outlawed by the next congress.


----------

